# Prayers For The Prather Family



## dbell80 (Mar 25, 2013)

Please pray for this wonderful family. Adam and Kelly Prather woke up Thursday morning to the worst nightmare imaginable. There precious little 7 year old daughter Mia had passed away in the middle of the night. It was so unexpected. She was a joy to be near. She loved to tell stories and dance. She loved everything and everyone loved her. 

I will post some information later about a fund they are setting up in Mia’s name to help little girls who want to dance but can’t afford it.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 25, 2013)

I can not imagine the pain they are dealing with.

Prayers sent from Thomson.


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 25, 2013)

OH NO, I'm so very sorry to hear this,  Dear God in heaven hold this family in your arms. We will pray and pray more, I can't hold the tears back.


----------



## dbell80 (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.roperfuneralhome.com/sitemaker/sites/RoperF1/obit.cgi?user=954267Prather

This is a link to her obituary. 

I don’t have words to say how sad and devastating this is. These people are family to me. I was Adam’s best man 11 years ago. I feel so helpless. I wish I could do something. Mia held my new born son and just a couple weeks ago she was on my shoulders at an alumni football game. God please help us understand.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent.


----------



## olinprice (Mar 25, 2013)

Dont know what i would do. Prayers sent.


----------



## cliff from jax (Mar 25, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 25, 2013)

A parent's worst nightmare!  Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## abhunter (Mar 25, 2013)

Prayers Sent


----------



## blackout (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Lord please help comfort this family!  GOD bless! Prayers sent!!!


----------



## mr10ss (Mar 25, 2013)

My Heart and Prayers go out to them and you.


----------



## Harrison lung buster (Mar 25, 2013)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## j_hughes113 (Mar 25, 2013)

Praying for them and you to brother.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a 7 year old and couldn't begin to imagine what they're going through. Prayers sent


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2013)

watermedic said:


> I can not imagine the pain they are dealing with.
> 
> Prayers sent from Thomson.



I say the same. Prayers from  the Circle....unbelievable, and so hard to deal with..


----------



## ssneckshot (Mar 25, 2013)

Many prayers sent from this family. I can not even begin to imagine the pain they feel.


----------



## clayboy (Mar 25, 2013)

So sad....Prayers for comfort and peace


----------



## t8ter (Mar 25, 2013)

Prayer said


----------



## 60X'S (Mar 26, 2013)

Lord help comfort this family as only your healing hand can do!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Puts what troubles I may have from time to time in perspective. Prayers sent.


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## jnix (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayers sent,could not even imagine what they are going thru.


----------



## KPreston (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## bowhunting strick (Mar 26, 2013)

*none*

Prayers sent.   Strick!


----------



## olinprice (Mar 26, 2013)

What happened


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 26, 2013)

*Praying for the young girl and the family!!!*

I am at a loss for words,just tell you prayers sent!!


----------



## dbell80 (Mar 27, 2013)

olinprice said:


> What happened



I am not good with the medical terms but from what I understand she had a stroke that caused her brain to hemorrhage. They believe she was born with whatever caused the stroke.


----------



## dbell80 (Mar 28, 2013)

If anyone does want to donate to the Mia Ashlyn Prather Fund please contact the Bank of North Georgia @ 2 S Main St Jasper, GA 30143 (706) 692-6421. Thanks.


----------

